

Top 10 algorithms - helwr
http://www.cs.duke.edu/courses/fall06/cps258/references/topten.pdf

======
Confusion
I would have been much less intimidated by some of these if, at the time I
learned them, I had realized (or had been told!) they were only such recent
inventions. I've always been very put down by thinking I was only learning the
basic stuff and still had _a lot_ of math to go before being able to do
interesting stuff that hadn't been done already. As it turns out, what I
learned in signal processing was pretty much state of the art and I could have
started to think of new applications right away :/

~~~
jomoba
I had in a way an opposite reaction. I was surprised that the most recent
algorithm listed was discovered as long ago as 1987. I didn't notice any date
on the paper so I'm assuming it's recent. Judging by the dates, the period of
most rapid discovery ended in the mid-sixties, at which point it slowed down
and then slowed down much more in the eighties. The overall pattern of slow-
down is not terribly surprising (low hanging fruit and all), but that the list
ends in 1987 is surprising.

~~~
xel02
It might also that it takes time for algorithms to find uses and to really
make an impact.

